
Should you give up on your dream? Here's how to know. - trevorhinesley
https://medium.com/@trevorhinesley/should-you-give-up-on-your-dream-89c7ba709fe6
======
NobleLie
Sound article. Im also a musician/sing writer/web app developer =)

I really like your personal promotion site for development. But I extremely
dislike the centered text in all the modals (at least thats how it is on my
phone)

Any reason you did that? Makes reading at least twice as difficult.

Still a very nicely done site just felt the need to let you know this.

Oh and if youre curious, just released this today!
[https://www.soundcloud.com/nobalai/ghosts-in-my-head-ft-
sine...](https://www.soundcloud.com/nobalai/ghosts-in-my-head-ft-sinead-
mccarthy-1)

